# Rhinestone Car Decals - stones not sticking



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope it is not a problem to start a new thread but I didn't want to bury this question in the other thread.

I am using the XPEL decal material for rhinestone car decals. I am having an issue with my stones sticking.

I have tried to heat press at 335/med pressure/10-12 secs and it looked like the decal material was melting around the edges (and the coating on the backside of the carrier sheet was melting) and the stones shifted (like the material was too hot and they started moving around). So, I dropped by temp down to 320. That seemed to do better but when I took over the transfer tape I had to go back and repress with a teflon cover sheet as some of the stones weren't sticking. I pressed it a couple times and it looked good on the decal. 

But when we went to apply it to the car, some of the stones popped off.

Does anyone have a secrets to getting the stones to adhere good to the decal material and also any application tips for applying the decal to the car? We think that maybe when my husband peeled the decal off the backing paper the stones popped off due to the material getting "bent".

Surely it can't be too difficult to apply these decals...otherwise how do I expect my customers to be able to apply them?

Also, can anyone share the application instructions that they supplier to the customer with the decal?

TIA


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

try turning the decal upside down when you heat press it (xpel on top, stones on the bottom). I have found I get far better results that way.

Kim


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Kim - I will give that a try.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Well? Did the upside down trick work?


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I haven't tried it yet. I have some embroidery jobs to finish this morning and then I get to play with my bling bling this afternoon. I hope some others chime in with some tips for getting good adhesion and instructions for installation to give customers.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I only press upside down now. It works great, and there really seems to be no need to press twice. I am, however, using the DAS material. I have not yet used my Xpel material. I haven't really had any installation problems. The decals pretty much work just like a sticker. I give out a tiny little spray bottle of the application fluid, but find they don't often need it.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Roland has a class tomorrow morning on Rhinestones / GX24 / Rwearstudio those interested go to their site - rolanddga.com


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Slick. Yes I know that there are/were more than one person besides you that report good results that way (upside down). I just want to know if someone that was having problems found that to be any "easy" fix.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I tried pressing upside down and it appears to work better. I will apply one to the car and let you know how it goes.


----------



## BlingMeNow (Feb 27, 2011)

where can I find thsi adheasive that you use?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

The adhesive is on the back of the "hot fix" rhinestones


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

One thing that can affect application is temperature. I use the DAS material and it says above 50 degrees F.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

So, SLick you use the DAS material instead of x-pel material? Where can I check into buying some of this? Thanks,Vicky


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

You can only buy the DAS decal film if you buy their system.

I have used the XPEL film more and have been having good consistent results. The secret is LIGHT pressure on the press, turn upside down when pressing and I put mine in the freezer for a few minutes afterwards and that helps the transfer film release better.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I know this may be a stupid question but do you have to use a cutter to do the rhinestone car decals, I can engrave the templates for the t-shirt transfers but I am not sure that can be done with the car decals.

Thanks so much for the info.

Teresa


----------

